# Diarrhea after HeartGuard



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

Mosquito season is starting up again so I put my bc on heartguard. Today he has had two very watery stools, and is also now off his feed. I purchased him this October during the off season, and while his previous owner said he was clear I have a sinking feeling. Does anyone have any experience with this? What I've found online says that it could be a reaction to existing heartworms, though he doesn't have any heartworm symptoms. Or it could be a normal though rare side effect. He has an appointment with the vet again in two weeks but I'm not sure I should wait that long to get him checked. If he doesn't improve by tomorrow I'm going to schedule him an appointment for Monday. Ugh, this guys already been through so much I'm really crossing my fingers here.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Shoupie, I have mine blood tested for heart worms and I have my dogs on heartgaurd every month (thats more recomended, mosquitos come out sometimes in winter) and they will have runny poops after taking it.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Did you have his blood tested before starting heartworm? You didn't say. I hope he's okay... And your sinking feeling isn't going to get any better until you take him to the vet and get an answer... So ya, I would take him asap. 


DigApony


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It's possible it's a reaction to the Heartgard, but more likely upset tummy from the treat portion rather than because he has heartworms. I'd definitely get him tested ASAP though. And it could also just be a coincidence. You'll have to see if it happens again next month to see if he's intolerant of the treat.


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

His previous owner told me that he was tested and was clear. I called the vet and she said its most likely a fluke or a reaction to the flavoring. I'm going to have him tested again at his appointment in 10 days and they we'll go from there. My heart will hit the floor if he has them.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My dogs get loose bowel movements after taking their heartworm pills for about 24 hours. I thought it was pretty common. They are heartworm free.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Well Monday is almost here. How is he doing now?


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

Solid poops again so I think it was just me panicking. This guy has terrible luck as it is so when anything is off I start thinking about the worst possible scenario. I'm having his previous owners vet send me his medical records so we can get this straightened out once and for all.


----------

